# Vintage / Old School Meet - Tuesday 28th Sept



## Crow (Sep 9, 2021)

A small vintage/old school clubs meet has been arranged for Tuesday 28th September at *Tadmarton Heath GC*.

Currently there are four of us and space for four more.
You can bring your own vintage clubs or borrow a set.
First come first served, but please only put your name down if you're sure you can make it as drop-outs might upset the host club.

*Tee time is 2.00 pm.*
Great course and fun to be had by all.  

Names:

Harpo_72
Voyager EMH
Bigfoot
Crow


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 10, 2021)

I would be happy to lend this set of Slazenger JN 2000 (circa 1974) to any forumer who might wish to give it a go. Woods 1,2,3,4 and irons 3-SW.




The irons that I will be using are older and more "used" condition - Dunlop Peter Thomson Mark 5 (circa 1967)


----------



## IanM (Sep 10, 2021)

I haven't played Taddy for years... shame that's my last week of work, so no options for skiving off!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 10, 2021)

Just a bit too far south for me, this time, may be interested in a future one though.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 10, 2021)

Well, it appears we have one vintage golf nutter devotee from Enville. I would love a vintage game round the Highgate next year.
Not too far south, I hope?


----------



## Crow (Sep 10, 2021)

No takers yet?

This isn't a serious game, just a chance to try some old clubs and see how easy they are to hit.

Is all the hype that manufacturers and golfers alike put out there true, that blades are for elite ball strikers only?


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 10, 2021)

I could post a menu ?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 10, 2021)

OK so if the JN 2000 set above doesn't grab you, you may borrow these irons (Maxfli Australian Blade)




...with these woods (Confidence, made in California. One-piece soleplate and face insert, so you strike the ball with metal) circa 1980 like the irons.


----------



## Hooker (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi Nick, I am interested but dont want to unbalance your numbers. If you get a few more I would be up for it and baggsies on those slazengers!


----------



## Crow (Sep 10, 2021)

Hooker said:



			Hi Nick, I am interested but dont want to unbalance your numbers. If you get a few more I would be up for it and baggsies on those slazengers!
		
Click to expand...

That's great Charlie, I'm sure we'll get at least one more to make two three balls minimum so I'll add your name to the list!

Harpo_72
Voyager EMH
Bigfoot
Crow
Hooker

Any more takers?  
Any Tony Jacklin fans wanting to play a round with these beauties?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 11, 2021)

Hooker said:



			Hi Nick, I am interested but dont want to unbalance your numbers. If you get a few more I would be up for it and baggsies on those slazengers!
		
Click to expand...

They are my first purchase this year. I was looking for something as close as possible to my first full-size clubs which were my dad's 1970 Slazenger Ambassadors.
These have really good grips on them. First come first served. Good choice. Well done.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 11, 2021)

Five looking for up to three more in 17 days time.

Get your names on here.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 11, 2021)

These are all looking bit more shiny and well cared for than mine!!


----------



## Crow (Sep 11, 2021)

Bigfoot said:



			These are all looking bit more shiny and well cared for than mine!!
		
Click to expand...

I can do grubby.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 13, 2021)

Bigfoot said:



			These are all looking bit more shiny and well cared for than mine!!
		
Click to expand...

Trick photography?


----------



## IanM (Sep 13, 2021)

Have they changed the par 3 hole over the trout hatchery? I've not been there in years and I didnt recognise it from the photos.  It used to be really narrow and scary, or is my memory playing tricks?


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 14, 2021)

IanM said:



			Have they changed the par 3 hole over the trout hatchery? I've not been there in years and I didnt recognise it from the photos.  It used to be really narrow and scary, or is my memory playing tricks?
		
Click to expand...

Is the par 3 up towards the buildings ? 
If so they have a seating area overlooking and you will be applauded for your efforts and sympathetic ooos if you miss 🙂 … but remember to shout fore if you pull it !!


----------



## IanM (Sep 14, 2021)

It looks like lots of trees have been removed, I remember it being quite tight.  Shame the game is in my last working week or I would have gone.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 14, 2021)

IanM said:



			It looks like lots of trees have been removed, I remember it being quite tight.  Shame the game is in my last working week or I would have gone.
		
Click to expand...

They have removed a lot of trees and gorse .. for example 14 which is the short par 4 you would hit through a very narrow gap and over thick gorse. They have removed all of that and it’s a bit less intimidating. However they have put 2 new bunkers in the left side and the grass is 1/2- 1 ft long with 2-3foot of 2nd cut before the fairway.. it’s still tight and you will definitely get a tough shot out if your lucky enough to find it ..


----------



## Crow (Sep 18, 2021)

Any more takers for this?

Currently we're 5 so one more would make two three balls.

Guaranteed enjoyment, free loan of vintage clubs if you don't have your own.


----------



## Hooker (Sep 21, 2021)

Seeing as there are no takers for this I will gracefully bow out, thanks anyway!

Probably just as well, Im having trouble hitting my 440cc driver never mind a small wooden headed one!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 22, 2021)

Is there a problem with playing a 2-ball and a 3-ball?
We might get a late entry this week as well, if we're lucky.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 22, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Is there a problem with playing a 2-ball and a 3-ball?
We might get a late entry this week as well, if we're lucky.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t see a problem myself, I will apologise to the poor sod who gets me.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 23, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Is there a problem with playing a 2-ball and a 3-ball?
We might get a late entry this week as well, if we're lucky.
		
Click to expand...

I'm fine with that too.


----------



## Crow (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm happy with any combination, so Hooker if you're still interested there's a spot for you, add your name to the confirmed list below!
And the same for anyone else who doesn't mind racking up a big score with antique weapons of golf.

Confirmed 
- Harpo_72
- Voyager EMH
- Bigfoot
- Crow


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 26, 2021)

I may have a problem if I can't get any fuel by Tuesday !!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 26, 2021)

Time to start checking-out the train timetables to Banbury? 

One of us could pick you up at the station. You only need small hand luggage for shoes, balls etc as I could bring another "shiny" set with bag and trolley.

Dropping you back at the station, you might even get home before midnight. 

Got enough fuel for more than 250 miles in mine and Mrs V even more in hers if I need a switcheroo.

Hope you do get some petroleum, though. 

What about hitch-hiking?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 27, 2021)

I don't like the look of this...


----------



## Crow (Sep 27, 2021)

Mmmm, you could hardly make up a worse looking forecast for our tee time.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 27, 2021)

Are we going to sing, "September in the rain" or "Let's call the whole thing off" ?


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 27, 2021)

I’ve still not got any fuel as the local stations are empty. My wife has a full tank after I filled it last Thursday before there were any problems but she works Tuesdays!!
I would vote for postponing the event given the forecast though!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 27, 2021)

I was really looking forward to this, but I agree. I would rather have my first game at Taddy in better conditions and circumstances.
Definitely "postpone" rather than cancel is how I would like to think of it.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 30, 2021)

Obviously the planned meeting got cancelled, is anyone arranging one for 22 or even over the Xmas break?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 2, 2021)

Reduced green fee at my club until end of March. Mon-Fri guest of member £15. All are welcome anytime.
If more than 3 want to come I'll try to Shanghai another member.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 6, 2021)

Where’s your club?


----------

